# [Regular Season Game 69] Houston Rockets at New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(43-25)/(41-24)*


When/Where:
*Monday, March 16, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Paul / Butler / Wright / West / Chandler*


_*Preview*_


> As good as the Houston Rockets and New Orleans Hornets have been on defense, they're going to have to tighten up even more if their offensive woes continue.
> 
> In a key matchup for playoff positioning in the Western Conference, the Rockets and Hornets look to bounce back from poor scoring efforts Monday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Big game.
Adelman keep Ron and AB in control, please.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we can usually hold our own against the Hornets, but who knows now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We can argue that all games are must win games for Houston but, this is a must game win. We need a quality win against a playoff team on the road.

It will be interesting to see our PG combo against Paul. As always, Yao needs to be agressive and if Battier can give us 9 or 10 points I like our chances.

Is Peja injured right now? If so, bonus for Houston.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Game to pay attention to: Rockets vs. Hornets*
> 
> This could be termed The Race to Not Have to Play the Lakers in the First Round, but it won't be termed that, because that title is lugubrious, and both of these teams would appear to equally have as good a chance to upset the Lakers (that is, "not that good") as they would lose in five games to Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao's out with flu-like symptons


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice start. Deke already has a block and Ron isn't forcing things.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Yao's out with flu-like symptons


pffff, injury prone


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol who the hell is sean marks?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Chuck is playing great D.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

where the hell was the foul??? He tripped over himself


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Deke!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're missing WIDE OPEN threes...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man Paul is one of the biggest floppers out there. My goodness


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

artest needs to be benched...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Artest ... 0-9 in the first half. 

Nice


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron Artest is en fuego.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Artest ... 0-9 in the first half.
> 
> Nice


and 0-6 from 3.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice. typical rockets 2nd half play


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I absolutely love Scola, he is just playing phenomenal defense on West and Artest is starting to find his rhythm now.

Is Yao not playing?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice nice nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> I absolutely love Scola, he is just playing phenomenal defense on West and Artest is starting to find his rhythm now.
> 
> *Is Yao not playing?*


nope out with the flu


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how was that continuation?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Big game. Scola has been our most consistent player and he is the Rockets MVP.

Oooh Artest made a shot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh my just realized Yao was out. This is a big game and he should have played. Gosh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sometimes Artest can really piss you off and sometimes you'll think he's the greatest pick up ever. Today it is the latter.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Artest has changed his game since the first half. He stopped forcing shots, and starting passing and playing within the offense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thunder beat the Spurs! Now let's finish this off!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I love Carl Landry no ****.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Mutombo's impact can't be measured by any stat, not even +/-

Adelman needs to play Mutombo. Just 10-15min. It will pay dividends.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, sweet win. For once we actually played well down the stretch. Everybody did...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

beating new orleans on the road without yao is pretty huge.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Mutombo's impact can't be measured by any stat, not even +/-
> 
> Adelman needs to play Mutombo. Just 10-15min. It will pay dividends.


I agree, aso Barry played well in the first half, but he never saw PT in the 2nd.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The Artest that played in the 2nd half is the Artest we need. Play within the offense and the looks will be there. Also great job closing the game, esp on the road.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> beating new orleans on the road without yao is pretty huge.


Yeah I didnt know Yao was out until I came into the thread 5 mins after the game started. Also, the spurs lost to the Thunder of all teams, so that helped us out a ton. 

Big, big game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job with the victory. On the road without Yao against a very good Hornets team. Impressive.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Didn't I say Adelman needed to play Deke?!? And look what happened, Chandler was on complete lockdown.

Also something very note worthy was the defense Scola played on West. Scola got in his *** and West couldn't **** him out.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Didn't get to watch, but nice win even without Yao. :yay: 
It was nice to see (in the boxscore) that Mutumbo and Barry got some P/T.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I never understood the love affair with West in the league. Every time we ever played him, he just wasn't that impressive. His defensive game sucks, his offensive skills seemed to have peaked, and hes always angry for some reason, and end up making dumb mistakes.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I never understood the love affair with West in the league. Every time we ever played him, he just wasn't that impressive. His defensive game sucks, his offensive skills seemed to have peaked, and hes always angry for some reason, and end up making dumb mistakes.


Because of Scola


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Are we better without T-mac? YES.
Are we better without Yao? 
Great all around team effort,6 guys in double figures.
Good job by Lowry, Wafer, Landry and Deke.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 95, New Orleans 84*
> 
> This was a game of runs until midway through the third quarter, when the Rockets answered Houston's own latest offensive run with a quarter and a half of shut down defense and sustained, solid, offense.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I never understood the love affair with West in the league. Every time we ever played him, he just wasn't that impressive. His defensive game sucks, his offensive skills seemed to have peaked, and hes always angry for some reason, and end up making dumb mistakes.


Any player who can create his own shot on any possession is pretty valuable. West can create for himself from the high post and from down low. And his mid-range jumper is automatic. 

I remember once last season he destroyed Scola for the first three quarters, scoring something like 30 points with single coverage, with some really nice moves down low (Scola has improved his post D a lot since then, though). Then we put Yao on him in the fourth and he missed like 8 shots in a row, making the mistake of repeatedly trying to go over Yao. But the point is that he can get you 20 points a night and draw double teams.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great to see the team won without Yao. Also, DEKE!! I really think Rick doesn't want to play Mutombo unless he really has to like this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win. WIthout Yao & TMAC. If we can go through the rest of March undefeated then we might challenge for second. Which would be awesome. 

Winning at anyone home is a good feeling. But it was also a game for third in the WEST where we came out on top. Thats just an awesome feeling that we could pull that out.


----------

